# Retro-Video: Casemodding



## Falk (26. September 2007)

Auch Casemodding war früher schon beliebt, und natürlich haben wir auch davon Videomaterial:

[divx43]http://pcgameshardware.de/stream/divx/Casemodding.divx[/divx43]


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. September 2007)

Hach, auch wieder ein netter Klassiker.

Die Montage des Gummis hat doch schon etliche blutige Finger gefordert, nicht?


----------



## Marbus16 (26. September 2007)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Die Montage des Gummis hat doch schon etliche blutige Finger gefordert, nicht?



Mal eben den Satz aus dem Kontext reißen und lesen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd meinen, nicht.


----------

